# 1 follicle 2 eggs ??



## kittykat1973

Hi everyone,

After 6 years of trying to conceive we are finally pregnant. 4th iui cycle but follie ovulated itself. We are expecting twins non identical own sacs and own placenta. Someone told me oh you had to have had 2 follies for this to happen. I am trying to find out of it is possible for 1 follicle to have 2 eggs. I know it shouldn't matter but this person is a right know it all. Love to hear from you.


----------



## MiBebe

First of all, congratulations!!!!!!!!

I believe (I'm no doctor BTW) that one follicle equals one egg. Your embie split in half and now you're having twins. How exciting!! When are you due?


----------



## Sammy2009

kittykat1973 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After 6 years of trying to conceive we are finally pregnant. 4th iui cycle but follie ovulated itself. We are expecting twins non identical own sacs and own placenta. Someone told me oh you had to have had 2 follies for this to happen. I am trying to find out of it is possible for 1 follicle to have 2 eggs. I know it shouldn't matter but this person is a right know it all. Love to hear from you.

Yes thats perfectly possible. A follicle can contain 2 eggs, although rare, possible! I have had 4 x IVF's so i have researched this a lot over 4 years of TTC. If you released two eggs and both fertililsed then you would have non identical fracternal twins with separate sacks and if you released one egg and it split into two then the twins would be identical and therefore sharing the same sack. Your case would be the first option! Congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## chocolatecat

I got 2 eggs from one follie in my last IVF round - so perfectly possible - CONGRATS! :)


----------



## kittykat1973

Thanks fo your replies my due date mibebe is 11/11/11 that would be 40 weeks but consultant says no later than 38 weeks with twins.


----------

